# Obese bully please help!!!



## deadpool23 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi folks,
So a few years ago my wife and I had a new member join our family and 85 pound pit, we took her to the local vet where we were living at the time and they told us she was between 5 & 7yrs, and to feed her the recommended amount on the dog food we had. So she was eating 4 cups a day. We recently moved and took her to a vet at the local petsmart to get a physical on her and they informed us that she was obese and recommended that we feed her 1Cup/Day. I don't know much about how much is the right amount to feed her, i'm just afraid that 1 cup is too little.We walk her every day increasing the distance weekly, and we've recently started including a short sprint at the end of every walk.









Athena

Any useful advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Post up some side shots of her for us to see that will help. I never use what the bag says. They want you to go through faster so you but more lol. I just watch my dog. If he's getting a little pudge I decrease. Too skinny I increase. My boy eats 2 cups a day. All of mine do. Cutting food intake can help, as exercise. Just don't over do it. What are you feeding?


----------



## deadpool23 (Nov 4, 2013)

I couldn't get her to stand straight sorry. I feed them Ol' Roy, i asked the vet if that wasn't good for her and he said that all the foods that they sell at the store have to meet the nutritional requirements, so I'm not sure if this one is a good one for them either.








https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/1QWo0gI2ooKRZSD8kYITM3U_mhiCPvvwSoZ31GrRSc4=w413-h529-no

Thanks for your help, we really appreciate it.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok Roy isn't the best out there you're right. Take a look in health and nutrition section for some kibble ideas. There's some stickies that are a good read. Another option is RAW if you're open to that. What you feed also depends on budget. 


From that picture I would say yes she's overweight. I would keep walking and cut the food. I feel one cup would be too much to cut but that's just me. If cut it to 2 a day to start.


----------



## deadpool23 (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay, will do. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would get a better quality kibble and don't cut her off all at once. Do it slowly to make the transition. I used to Feed my boy 4 cups a day and now he gets 1 cup a day. I took about 4 months to cut back to a weight loss rate i liked.

In the beginning you can add green beans so her belly still gets full but not the same calories. Go from 2 cups twice a day to a cup and a half twice a day. Then a cup and a quarter twice a day. Then one cup twice a day. Do each amount for 2 weeks and did a scale to weight her on. When she starts To level off and not lose that's when you keep the kibbles at the amount. It's not something you can predict every dog is different. I used a scale army local pet store. Call around or ask your vet if you can use their scale every week for free by popping in to weight your pup.

Also increase exercise and playtime!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

ames said:


> I would get a better quality kibble and don't cut her off all at once. Do it slowly to make the transition. I used to Feed my boy 4 cups a day and now he gets 1 cup a day. I took about 4 months to cut back to a weight loss rate i liked.
> 
> *In the beginning you can add green beans so her belly still gets full but not the same calories.* Go from 2 cups twice a day to a cup and a half twice a day. Then a cup and a quarter twice a day. Then one cup twice a day. Do each amount for 2 weeks and did a scale to weight her on. When she starts To level off and not lose that's when you keep the kibbles at the amount. It's not something you can predict every dog is different. I used a scale army local pet store. Call around or ask your vet if you can use their scale every week for free by popping in to weight your pup.
> 
> ...


Ames shared a great idea. i do the same with my boy to keep him full but also trim. he loves green beans, broccoli, baby carrots, and spinach.
yes, she's a big girl. but losing ALOT of weight too fast would be unhealthy. take it slow and steady. good luck!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Please get her on a better food...something grain free. It's more expensive but it is so much more nutritious and you actually won't even have to feed her as much as the poor quality food you are currently feeding. It's like you eating fast food everyday, it's cheap but it's junk! 
If you have a tractor supply store near you they carry 4Health as well as other grain free foods. You will notice a healthier coat, and less poop with a quality food.
I agree with the others, I would cut it to 2 cups a day and go from there  please keep us posted!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

If you do switch to a better quality food don't start her out on anywhere near 4 cups a day. Two cups would probably be better if it's a good quality food. Ol Roy is full of fillers and hardly any meat, there are a lot of good options out there depending on your area and price range.

A dog should have a noticeable waist from above and usually the last couple of ribs showing a bit. This is my 8 year old female. I had a hard time controlling her weight on kibble so she eats raw. Like others have said I would be keeping an eye on her weight, you don't want her to drop super fast but if she's not losing at all I would get her thyroid checked.


----------

